
22 Signs That Global Economic Turmoil We Have Seen So Far Is Just the Beginning - __Joker
http://theeconomiccollapseblog.com/archives/22-signs-that-the-global-economic-turmoil-we-have-seen-so-far-in-2016-is-just-the-beginning
======
bjmarte
Just wondering how much positive economic news gets reported on
theeconomiccollapseblog.com

------
dawnbreez
Lots of doom-saying in the comments of this site.

I hesitate to blame my own lack of jobhunting success on these trends, but
it's possible.

